# Best Currently Available Gas Can



## BurmEater (Nov 28, 2019)

With new safety features these days gas cans are a pain, especially when you are wearing gloves.

What are you using and love?


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I buy the No Spill brand ones. Only 1 button to push for the gas to come out. Available online as well as the nearby brick and mortar stores for about the same price.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Those new cans are a big PITA! I purchased one to use with my weed wacker, I had to run a drill bit through the cap to get a decent fuel flow. But there is help as I later learned. Check out Ebay! Guys have made a business selling replacement nozzles along with adaptable vents that can be added to the container.

Another example of Doo Good-ers making life tough for everybody. The company that promoted this environmental crap caused another company that made decent, safe gas containers out of business putting their workers out of work.

Another example of Doo Good-ers in Massachusetts and maybe other states has to do with self service gas stations. BAck when they became dominant here, the State’s legislators passed laws prohibiting devices that allowed one to pump fuel without having to hand hold the fuel hose‘s nozzle. Their excuse was “someone might turn on the pump and allow fuel to flow onto the ground.’’ 

Just within the last year or so they got smart. Changed the law commanding gas stations to restore the handle latch so patrons need NOT hold the fuel hose when pumping fuel.


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

As mentioned, the very best is the “no spill” brand. 

http://www.nospill.com

Ironically, corporate office and manufacturing facility is 10 minutes from my house.


----------



## LouC (Dec 5, 2016)

No spill is very good, if you want something cool with racing vibe to it look at VP racing 5 gallon cans, they are allowed to have a vent and you can get a long spout that makes it easier to fill smaller cans with it. I am lucky to have 3 old gas cans with vents that I will never part with.
Now, dear EPA, just tell me what problem has been solved by your infernal leaking, breaking spout piece of junk cans! 
Whatever you do, DON'T buy the Septre cans from Canada, I bought a bunch of them before Hurricane Sandy and the spouts are just terrible. Break, leak, etc.


----------



## BlowerMods1 (Jan 11, 2020)

I hate the new designs as well. You can buy no fuss spouts and conversions at Menards, Tractor Supply, and Rural King. I will not use the new design without the conversion.


----------



## Jae0 (Jan 6, 2017)

+1 for “No Spill” brand.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

my best cans are military surplus 5 gallon jerry cans made for jeeps, won't give them up till they rust apart. 

whose brain fart is the new cans and spouts ?? how about we look at the number one state of crazy law makers , California!! the others are simply copy cats


----------



## BurmEater (Nov 28, 2019)

87powershiftx2 said:


> my best cans are military surplus 5 gallon jerry cans made for jeeps, won't give them up till they rust apart.
> 
> whose brain fart is the new cans and spouts ?? how about we look at the number one state of crazy law makers , California!! the others are simply copy cats


Yeah, apparantly my bottle of water causes cancer in California. So, I'll be sure to not go there.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

Maybe it's me and my old hands but trying to use one of the new style and keep the end pushed in so it flows is difficult plus I thought the other thing it was supposed to do was keep from overflowing. I overflow more with the new style than I ever did with the old ones, especially on the big 5-6 gallon cans. Can't rest them on the tanks fill lip as the weight inevitably makes it slip and fall into the opening.

I end up removing that spout entirely and using a battery operated fuel transfer pump. They are under $15. Easier to use on the riding mowers but able to balance on a snowblower engine when they're cool to top off the tank.


.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

dito mark a small electric pump i found on amazon 

race gas?? anyone else ever try PowerMist Racing LLC from newton nj


----------



## BurmEater (Nov 28, 2019)

LouC said:


> look at VP racing 5 gallon cans, they are allowed to have a vent


Ok, I'm stoked we can still get the vented cans. I think VP might be the way to go. The 3 gallon so my gas doesn't get stale...


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

ps same company cans under toolfuel.com


----------



## rwh963 (Nov 21, 2019)

this one?!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

I buy 2.5 gallon and 5 gallon old style plastic gas jugs at garage sales for a buck or two

no problems


----------



## paulm12 (May 22, 2015)

I'm with orange. I buy used plastic cans with vents at garage sales, and I always wash them out well before using. I have several now of various sizes.


----------



## micah68kj (Oct 8, 2011)

My old, VENTED gas cans will never leave. I have several 5 gallon, 2 1/2 gallon and 1 gallon cans and all are the old style that actually function. I refuse to use the old metal cans.


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

I have a couple of these for bulk storage
https://eagle-mfg.com/product/type-i-safety-can-5-gal-red-with-f-15-funnel-.aspx

And one of these to refill equipment
https://www.lowes.com/pd/SureCan-2-2-Gallon-Plastic-Gas-Can/1000033475

Both work well & don't make a mess.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

orangputeh said:


> I buy 2.5 gallon and 5 gallon old style plastic gas jugs at garage sales for a buck or two
> 
> no problems


You are lucky to find them. You will not see them sold for a buck or two on Ebay where they command high prices


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

I have about a dozen Blitz cans in 1, 5 & 6 gallon sizes spread across 3 locations. I've retrofitted the newer ones with the older style internal vent nozzles with the yellow caps. My wife gave me one of the TeraPump Fuel Transfer Pumps with auto-shutoff shown below for Christmas and I'm in love; works to perfection!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

foggysail said:


> You are lucky to find them. You will not see them sold for a buck or two on Ebay where they command high prices


I didnt know they go for a lot on ebay. i see them all the time at yard and garages sales around here. people give them away.


----------



## RC20 (Dec 4, 2019)

> Another example of Doo Good-ers making life tough for everybody. The company that promoted this environmental crap caused another company that made decent, safe gas containers out of business putting their workers out of work.


Nope, that were attorneys suing people (companies to start this shite and the same to kill off the one company) 

Me? I have old gas cans that will last till I am pushing up daisies thank the fuel gods that be.


----------



## KevinJD325 (Oct 12, 2019)

No-Spill works ok. Got a few of them. I cut off the ratchet piece that makes up the lock on the cap. AIso, I got tired of the older style cans where the fuel tube would separate from the cap if you touched anything to it when filling your tank.

Always been amazed at what the stores get for a gas can today. $30+ for a 5gal can, geez. I would buy at a garage sales, but never wanted someone else’s problem, especially with any kind of fuel container. Ex. Plastic Gas cans with lousy filler necks, boat tanks, rusty metal gas cans. Thankfully I’m done buying gas containers for awhile as I recently got rid of my bad ones. My old ones were all about 25 yrs old.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

tabora said:


> My wife gave me one of the TeraPump Fuel Transfer Pumps with auto-shutoff shown below for Christmas and I'm in love; works to perfection!
> 
> 
> Bless her heart !! I hadn't seen one of those. Those look like the way to go. A little spendy but so much better than what I do with taking the nozzle off, inserting the pump, pumping and then pulling the pump out dripping a little gas, gas in hose dripping a little and putting the nozzle back on and finding a place for the pump to sit and dry out without collecting dirt or grass (Use more when mowing).
> ...


----------



## Brent Holm (Oct 22, 2019)

My buddy recently bought a snowmobile requiring race fuel. He brought those VP 5 gal jugs on our ride yesterday. I think I am going to spring for those. Had one lay on its side for an hour on a rough dirt road, never leaked. Vented so they pour quickly and the flexible spout looks a lot easier to fish into some tanks. I can not find any I like anymore, the mentioned push button ones being the best of the worst. I even put vent kits on but I hate the multi piece spring loaded spouts, what a horrible idea...


----------



## Motor City (Jan 6, 2014)

Brent Holm said:


> My buddy recently bought a snowmobile requiring race fuel. He brought those VP 5 gal jugs on our ride yesterday. I think I am going to spring for those. Had one lay on its side for an hour on a rough dirt road, never leaked. Vented so they pour quickly and the flexible spout looks a lot easier to fish into some tanks. I can not find any I like anymore, the mentioned push button ones being the best of the worst. I even put vent kits on but I hate the multi piece spring loaded spouts, what a horrible idea...


Do a little research before buying the VP jugs. Their have been alot of complaints of the jugs splitting along the parting line, from the mold process. Their is another brand out there that most are buying. I'd steer clear of them, from what I have read.


----------



## dr bob (Dec 12, 2015)

Maybe I'm the exception but... I bought a 5-gal at WalMart last year, the one with the lever-and-big-button valve on it. I struggled with it, spilling fuel every time as I tried to manage the weight of the can, the lever and button all at once. Had an epiphany this year. New method is to fill it shy of full. Then rest the can on the crossbar forward of the engine. Nozzle end goes down into the tank fill as far as it will go. Then the release lever and the button. The tank fills to about an inch above the end of the nozzle down inside the tank. It's about as good as it can be really. It's almost like the crossbar was placed there for this purpose, rather than just holding the pivot for the chute.

The literature with the can stated that the new nozzle design is intended to reduce the chance of flashback into the can. I'm a pretty good engineer in my spare time but honestly didn't see early on how more spilled fuel was going to protect from a flash back into the can. Now with the can supported/balanced on the crossbar, fewer spills plus whatever flashback protection is really designed into the nozzle. I still have to remove and replace the little plastic cap on the end of the nozzle to limit the vapors from the drops left in the snout after the valve is closed.

I did learn to vent the pressure in the can with it upright before filling the tank. The can lives in the heated garage/workbay until it goes out with me for work. From cold fuel sitting outside to heated garage temp (60ºF or so) balloons the can as vapor pressure comes up. Miss the venting step and the first fuel coming out of the can is in bigger hurry than the tank screen can manage. More spillage.... 

Be smart, and above all don't catch yourself on fire. Flame inhalation is ALWAYS fatal, but it takes up to 10 minutes to suffocate. Long enough for a few Hail Marys between the gasps for air.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

I have 2 (older) Eagle (2 1/2 gallon) cans that I use. Then I have a 5 gallon plastic can that I use just for storage. When I need gas out of the 5 gallons, I siphon it out in to the 2 1/2 gallon cans. It is a bit of a slow process, but it works. If I could get it out of the gallon quicker, I would look in to it.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

rwh963 said:


> this one?!


...Is rust particles in gas included?


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

tabora said:


> My wife gave me one of the TeraPump Fuel Transfer Pumps with auto-shutoff shown below for Christmas and I'm in love; works to perfection!





Kiss4aFrog said:


> ...A little spendy...I think the convenience is worth the cost (55-60 bucks).


I actually found it online for $47 including shipping @ https://autoplicity.com/10665129-te...ZNAnLIt38KAr4A6qFCIh1VfxoCbFgQAvD_BwE#reviews


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

That Tera Pump looks pretty cool. I have an Eagle 5-gallon metal can, which I really like. I also got a 1.25 gallon No-Spill with a machine I bought last year. It seems pretty nice so far, easy to start/stop the flow, with the push button. 

I bought a Harbor Freight liquid transfer pump a few weeks ago, hoping it will be a nice addition to my siphon pump. It was on sale for $6-7, I think, and I had a 20% coupon. It should be a handy option for filling from larger gas cans, or for removing fuel from gas tanks, without having to worry about tank heights for siphoning. 
https://www.harborfreight.com/battery-operated-liquid-transfer-pump-63847.html?_br_psugg_q=liquid+transfer+pump


----------



## jgp1955 (Dec 7, 2019)

I still have some old 1 and 2 gallon plastic cans with the rigid plastic spout have no trouble using them


----------



## EOD (Oct 31, 2019)

After countless bad experiences with plastic cans I went to metal gas safety cans and I'll never go back.
I use an Eagle 5 gal for straight gas and a 2gal for 2cycle mix.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

Yup, that's the Eagle can I have. I like it, and it seals very well, even leaving it in the car on a hot day. 

The only thing that I wonder about is if I had to use it to fill the car. Hopefully I could use the included plastic funnel, and stick that into the filler opening, to be able to pour the gas in. Because with the funnel still attached to the can, I don't think I could tip it properly.


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

foggysail said:


> Another example of Doo Good-ers making life tough for everybody. The company that promoted this environmental crap caused another company that made decent, safe gas containers out of business putting their workers out of work.



Sorry, and respectfully, this is an example of needing to take what you read online with large grains of salt, if you're referring to the Blitz company going bankrupt. That was due to frivolous lawsuits from people who clearly abused the product and the legal system (like having to pay out US$4M to a father who tried to use one to light a woodstove and killed his 2 year old daughter in the ensuing fire. Judgement due to there being no flame arrester on the can).
So say what you feel about the "Doo Good-ers" but it's more complicated than just a federal agency making up stuff to make us miserable.
And personally I own several of the No-Spill brand cans and for the most part like them.


----------



## Johnny G1 (Jan 28, 2020)

*Gas Can*

Just use the old plastic 2 1/2 gallon type that has been around my place for the last 10 yrs or so, no problem pouring if one is careful and not in a big hurry, only fuel when cold as a full tank will get me through about 4 hrs. More than enough time to take a break for the day.


----------



## Bulldogge (Nov 1, 2017)

I been using the No Spill with no Problems & like it a lot. i hear a lot of good things about the Eagle cans. I might bet one of those Tera Pumps just because it's pretty cool to fill the lawn tractor with it.


----------



## BurmEater (Nov 28, 2019)

KevinJD325 said:


> No-Spill works ok. Got a few of them. I cut off the ratchet piece that makes up the lock on the cap. AIso, I got tired of the older style cans where the fuel tube would separate from the cap if you touched anything to it when filling your tank.
> 
> Always been amazed at what the stores get for a gas can today. $30+ for a 5gal can, geez. I would buy at a garage sales, but never wanted someone else’s problem, especially with any kind of fuel container. Ex. Plastic Gas cans with lousy filler necks, boat tanks, rusty metal gas cans. Thankfully I’m done buying gas containers for awhile as I recently got rid of my bad ones. My old ones were all about 25 yrs old.


I ordered a No-Spill and immediately took off the ratchet, as Kevin suggested. I was contemplating how I would cut it off, and just bending it, it easily broke off. I cleaned up the edges and now it's better.

I also think I'll take of the shoulders around the release button, so that it's easier to use with gloves.

I was tempted by the VR racing can, but the spout did seem like it would be kinda tough to use when cold.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

The latest one I bought has a plastic filter screen in it. The problem is that it isn't made to take out and rinse. What good is that ? I had to hack it to make the filter removable. Have the no spill, or any other brands addressed this problem ?


----------



## johnwick (Dec 16, 2019)

2badknees said:


> The latest one I bought has a plastic filter screen in it. The problem is that it isn't made to take out and rinse. What good is that ? I had to hack it to make the filter removable. Have the no spill, or any other brands addressed this problem ?




If my no-spill fans have a filter then I’ve been unaware of it and have not had an issue in 8-10 years of using them.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

Yup - I've had cans 20+ years and never picked up any schmutz in the screens. Unless you ladle your fuel out of a pothole, it should be clean from the pump.


----------



## Nordic (Dec 16, 2018)

I searched far and wide for a decent safety gas can that wouldn't spill gas all over the place. The "No Spill" is the winner!!


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

ChuckD6321 said:


> Sorry, and respectfully, this is an example of needing to take what you read online with large grains of salt, if you're referring to the Blitz company going bankrupt. That was due to frivolous lawsuits from people who clearly abused the product and the legal system (like having to pay out US$4M to a father who tried to use one to light a woodstove and killed his 2 year old daughter in the ensuing fire. Judgement due to there being no flame arrester on the can).
> So say what you feel about the "Doo Good-ers" but it's more complicated than just a federal agency making up stuff to make us miserable.
> And personally I own several of the No-Spill brand cans and for the most part like them.



And sorry here and respectfully do not accept your example for being a valid cause for Blitz’s demise.
We live in litigious times made up with governments, both local and federal whose majority are lawyers. A simple way to control frivolous law suits I believe is to copy the British where the losers pay the winner’s legal costs. I am not familiar with the details you describe pertaining to Blitz. This I do know, there is an attitude here that whatever ills that happens to anyone are too many times blamed to be caused by someone else.

Lighting a wood stove inside a house using gasoline???????? 

My business partner once had an electrical company that installed emergency switches to stop a conveyor belt in case of emergencies. A supervisor at that company disobeyed that Company’s policy, jumped over a protection fence to grab a stuck item and in so doing lost an arm. That company had no suits because it had workers comp. My partner was sued, along with the conveyor belt company, the company that made the rollers for the belt, the company that installed the protecting fence and the list goes on. My business partner’s insurance paid almost a million dollars towards the settlement.

Today lawyers for former NY pharmaceutical executive who is fighting charges of illegally distributing prescription opoides to pharmacies it knew were dispensing drugs to people who didn’t need them. If found guilty he faces a mandatory 10 years in prison and a maximum of life! HEY.....he didn’t dispense and for that matter neither did the pharmacies. Doctors write medication prescriptions not the drug manufacturers. From page A6, WSJ.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

foggysail said:


> Today lawyers for former NY pharmaceutical executive who is fighting charges of illegally distributing prescription opoides to pharmacies it knew were dispensing drugs to people who didn’t need them. If found guilty he faces a mandatory 10 years in prison and a maximum of life! HEY.....he didn’t dispense and for that matter neither did the pharmacies. Doctors write medication prescriptions not the drug manufacturers. From page A6, WSJ.


The fact is that federal law gives responsibility for proper drug dispensing to both the prescribing physician and those that provided the drug. Those in the industry are well aware of this law and set up red flag procedures to identify situations where prescribing physicians may be abusing their authority, cutting them off, and reporting them.

According to reports, the executive is accused of instructing employees to disregard the red flags and, along the way, perhaps targeting those turned away by other sources. During the crisis period, they sold 143million pills in New York - 7 pills for every man, woman, and child in the state.

According to WBAL:



> During this period, RDC shipped large quantities of opioids to pharmacies that RDC knew exhibited dispensing patterns that suggested the pharmacies were dispensing controlled substances for illegitimate medical purposes," court records said. "They did not report suspicious orders or pharmacy customers to the DEA because they did not want to risk losing revenue from these customers


If these allegations are untrue and he's not guilty, I'm hoping the court will find that way. But, if he's guilty, I'm one who won't be crying for him.


----------



## ChuckD6321 (Nov 20, 2016)

foggysail said:


> And sorry here and respectfully do not accept your example for being a valid cause for Blitz’s demise.
> We live in litigious times made up with governments, both local and federal whose majority are lawyers. A simple way to control frivolous law suits I believe is to copy the British where the losers pay the winner’s legal costs. I am not familiar with the details you describe pertaining to Blitz. This I do know, there is an attitude here that whatever ills that happens to anyone are too many times blamed to be caused by someone else.
> 
> Lighting a wood stove inside a house using gasoline????????
> ...



To be clear, I'm not advocating Blitz's closure. Simply pointing out that your statement that another company caused their demise was not accurate:



> Another example of Doo Good-ers making life tough for everybody. The company that promoted this environmental crap caused another company that made decent, safe gas containers out of business putting their workers out of work.


It was greedy lawyers and their clients and complicit judges that brought Blitz down (if we're talking about the same company).

https://www.nytimes.com/2012/10/05/...ctory-the-two-sides-of-product-liability.html


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

Tony P. said:


> The fact is that federal law gives responsibility for proper drug dispensing to both the prescribing physician and those that provided the drug. Those in the industry are well aware of this law and set up red flag procedures to identify situations where prescribing physicians may be abusing their authority, cutting them off, and reporting them.
> 
> According to reports, the executive is accused of instructing employees to disregard the red flags and, along the way, perhaps targeting those turned away by other pharmaceuticals. As a result, their volume went from 70,000 a year to 1.5 million in one year. During the crisis period, they sold 143million pills in New York.
> 
> ...



My post was to demonstrate the perils of living in a litigious time and that applies not only to civil but also legal. The prosecutor said they would dismiss the company’s charges after five years if the company paid a $20 million fine and changed its practices. Think extortion! Yeah, government extortion!

Now as to your comment on federal law pertaining to dispensing drugs, presiding Judge Daniels told the prosecutor “while no prior cases appeared to prohibit the charge, he was not aware of a case that explicitly allowed it.’’ He further mentioned “precedent is usually a help!’’ Those words could be a prelude to both appeals and being found not guilty. My opinion is important only to me and I see the offenders to be the practitioners who are the only ones to authorize drug purchases via prescriptions.


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

tadawson said:


> Unless you ladle your fuel out of a pothole, it should be clean from the pump.


Yesterday, I had 2 little black chunks of, what I don't know, in the container screen of a fairly new gas jug that has never been exposed to dirty conditions. I'm thinking the nozzle at the gas pump was dirty and I didn't notice it. This whole "screen" business started for me because of my Honda 1132, that I've been told has a tendency to clog carb jets. In fact, it has done that twice since it was new in 2004. So if someone has a suggestion for a container with a removable screen, I'd like to hear about it.

Thanks


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

Foggysail, I've never seen anyone on a forum say of their opinion, 



> My opinion is important only to me.


Can't argue with that..


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

2badknees said:


> So if someone has a suggestion for a container with a removable screen, I'd like to hear about it.


My Eagle 5 gallon can has a removable screen at the opening. It would catch big stuff while filling the can. 

Alternately, you could use a funnel & filter while filling the machine's tank. There are multiple ways to help ensure the gas is clean, I'm sure.

I've used a coffee filter in a funnel, while pouring from a can that I knew had gotten some stuff in it. You had to pour more slowly, but it filtered quite effectively.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

ChuckD6321 said:


> It was greedy lawyers and their clients and complicit judges that brought Blitz down (if we're talking about the same company).


At least it's nice to know that my nifty new TeraPump makes my Blitz cans flashback-proof...


----------



## 2badknees (Jan 28, 2017)

Gracias Redoct


----------



## Davejb (Jan 28, 2018)

RedOctobyr said:


> Yup, that's the Eagle can I have. I like it, and it seals very well, even leaving it in the car on a hot day.
> 
> The only thing that I wonder about is if I had to use it to fill the car. Hopefully I could use the included plastic funnel, and stick that into the filler opening, to be able to pour the gas in. Because with the funnel still attached to the can, I don't think I could tip it properly.


It does work that way. I keep 2 of those full with treated fuel for the genny & lawn equipment, before a year goes by I dump what's left in the cars, the funnel fits the filler so it's easy to empty the cans without spillage.


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

2badknees said:


> Yesterday, I had 2 little black chunks of, what I don't know, in the container screen of a fairly new gas jug that has never been exposed to dirty conditions. I'm thinking the nozzle at the gas pump was dirty and I didn't notice it. This whole "screen" business started for me because of my Honda 1132, that I've been told has a tendency to clog carb jets. In fact, it has done that twice since it was new in 2004. So if someone has a suggestion for a container with a removable screen, I'd like to hear about it.
> 
> Thanks


Even with that, you don't need it. Just back flush with gas or air.


----------



## Husqvarna_10530SBE (Oct 9, 2015)

johnwick said:


> As mentioned, the very best is the “no spill” brand.
> 
> NO-SPILL INC. | Lenexa, KS 66215
> 
> Ironically, corporate office and manufacturing facility is 10 minutes from my house.



Definitely the best gas can you can buy. And they last a long time. I had a couple of different ones that were hard to use and the spring mechanism would fall apart.


That "No Spill Jill" in the video has some nice big "cans".


----------



## 44North (Jan 23, 2020)

I have a couple 5-gallon Justrites and they are great.

https://www.amazon.com/Justrite-Galvanized-AccuFlow-Flexible-Hazardous/dp/B003FZB3N0/ref=sr_1_8?keywords=gas%2Bcan&qid=1580495205&sr=8-8&th=1&psc=1


----------



## BurmEater (Nov 28, 2019)

I just poured the old gas in my vent-free 5 gallon can into the car. It took forever. I think I'll put a vent on there...


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

How inviting is the no-spill five gallon container when having to hold a flow release spring controlled shutoff/access valve during the entire emptying process or am I missing something?


----------



## KevinJD325 (Oct 12, 2019)

Does "No Spill Jill" deliver?


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

KevinJD325 said:


> Does "No Spill Jill" deliver?


No-Spill ZipCode Dealer Search 

https://www.walmart.com/search/?que...44302&typeahead=gas cans&facet=brand:No-Spill


----------



## tadawson (Jan 3, 2018)

foggysail said:


> How inviting is the no-spill five gallon container when having to hold a flow release spring controlled shutoff/access valve during the entire emptying process or am I missing something?



The way you hold it makes it pretty natural, and the force isn't much, so (at least to me), it's pretty much a non issue.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Gotta jump n the No Spill bandwagon, I only have one 5 gallon can but it’s my favorite gas can. It’s a good shape translucent enough to see the level, flows well, good ergonomics, and doesn’t feel like it’s going to fall apart mid pour.

I own...

2 scepters 5gal, added pop vents and broke off the safety. It’s an alright can, but only has one handle on the top. The spout has a decent shape.

1 midwest 5gal, added vent and broke off the Safety. Has 2 handles to make pouring a full can easier but the spout is the worst.

1 Briggs and Stratton 1gal for 2cycle. Broke off the safety, didn’t need a vent. It pours quite fast but the spout fell apart... pours nice though. 

2 eagle safety 5gal cans, I can appreciate the sturdy steel construction but they really kinda suck. They don’t pour well and the spring loaded flapper with handle release is crud and clumsy. 

At this point I would only buy more no-spills or a true NATO 20L.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Ez-pour, you can find at places like Menards and BigR and perhaps other box stores. Around $10 and you can use your old can and you can add a vent if it has one of those commifornia mandated suck and spit spouts that is supposed to vent while dispensing.. I have these on a bunch of blitz brand cans and they work fine.


----------



## foggysail (Feb 21, 2015)

I have those EZ Pour spouts along with a bag of easy to add vents. So far only modified a couple of plastic containers AND THEY WORK WELL. Truly amazing how ludicrous some so called environmental improvements can make life difficult for others. 

I remember my first and last purchase of a so called ‘’environmentally improved’’ gas can purchased for my weed wacker’s fuel container. THAT POS WOULD NOT EVEN POUR THE FUEL OUT OF ITS NOZZEL!!! It certainly did though, right after I took my screw gun and rammed a 1/2’’ drill bid down the friggin nozzel.

Later chucked that @#$%^& into the trash!


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

I liked the bleeding heart ads that some gas cans had on them about a kid who got burned because they tried to pour gas on a fire. Your stupid "safety" spout isn't going to stop stupid... 



I think I literally have about 8 to 10 cans with those spouts.. The BX (now Exchange) used to have 5 gallon cans for $10 and I bought a few for "In case **** happens" sort of stuff so I can fill the truck and run the generator for an extended period of time. That was when we lived in AK and earthquakes were common though. Now we're in CO where it's not as necessary but I still like to keep at least 10-15 gallons on hand for emergency use or for the dirtbikes and toys.


----------



## drmerdp (Feb 9, 2014)

Those spouts cannot be shipped to certain states. New Jersey is one of them. I literally plan to Buy and ship a few to my buddies cabin in NY state one of these days.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

drmerdp said:


> Those spouts cannot be shipped to certain states. New Jersey is one of them. I literally plan to Buy and ship a few to my buddies cabin in NY state one of these days.



Doesn't that state have stupid vapor recovery junk on their gas pumps? Probably has something to do with it.


----------



## leonz (Dec 12, 2014)

I use the Metal Eagle gas cans with the solid plastic funnels attached as they make it very easy to fill the snow pups without spilling. 

My pups are still at the Toro Hospital and the dealer did not have primer bulbs in stock so here I sit with no snow pups. I knew I was in trouble when the GTS CCR3000 started leaking fuel through the primer bulb when I went to empty it to check the spark plug. The S200 has spark but will not pull fuel through it to start it and the primer will not lift fuel either so woe is me. 


At least the orthopedic witch doctor said I could go back to living a normal life now after having the left knee replaced on 20 December of last year. SO I guess I will be shoveling if the weather witch doctors are right. At least I have a couple of beautiful weather goddesses to look at to pass the time.


----------



## 2.137269 (Nov 15, 2019)

notabiker said:


> Doesn't that state have stupid vapor recovery junk on their gas pumps? Probably has something to do with it.


YES! the pump nozzle removes the vapor and pumps it back to the storage tank 

other wise we are a California monkey do, monkey follow state, what Ca carb orders we follow shortly after.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

87powershiftx2 said:


> YES! the pump nozzle removes the vapor and pumps it back to the storage tank
> 
> other wise we are a California monkey do, monkey follow state, what Ca carb orders we follow shortly after.



Fudge! Spent 4 months in that horrible state on the West coast.


----------



## mfrit028 (Nov 27, 2018)

I know it is not available, but the old Briggs Smart fill 2.5 gallon is what I still use to fill the blower and mower. https://www.amazon.com/dp/B0038U3FRE/


The best available is the Eagle metal cans in my opinion. Flows good and fast filling the tractor.


----------



## GreenMtnMan (Jan 5, 2014)

You can get good used vintage gas cans on Ebay. Even new never used ones if you want to spend the $$.


----------



## stealthninja (Feb 14, 2020)

*Early Bird Gets the Worm and The Justrite Fuel Can.*

Well I certainly missed out on a good buy for a Justrite 2.5 gallon safety fuel container complete with a roll cage for $50 on FB Marketplace this past weekend. I had made the deal with the seller but we had trouble making a good time to connect. Someone else showed up with the cash before I could get there.

I am going to spring for the 5 gallon Justrite metal safety can. I am sick of the plastic garbage and the new safety nozzles are horrible! The Justrite containers get good reviews from what I have seen. Although, I did see a couple used 2.5 gallon Justrite cans for sale in Albany. I feel another road trip coming on!


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

The race care inspired jugs are the only way to go anymore (like Summit Racing). Unless you have old gas jugs that accepts the new aftermarket spouts, the race jugs with a flexible hose and a ball valve shutoff can get the job done clean and safe...I wouldn’t waste my money on the California inspired crap.


----------



## bisonp (Mar 23, 2018)

notabiker said:


> I liked the bleeding heart ads that some gas cans had on them about a kid who got burned because they tried to pour gas on a fire. Your stupid "safety" spout isn't going to stop stupid...


There was actually a case like that near my neighborhood. A 12 year old boy poured gas on a fire with the expected results. A neighbor saw it and ran to try to help him. The neighbor collapsed and died of cardiac arrest. The family of the neighbor initiated a lawsuit against the boy's family, Blitz, and Wal-Mart. Blitz was the gas can manufacturer and declared bankruptcy before the lawsuit went to court. The boy survived, but had burns to 40% of his body. 

I didn't hear how it all turned out, but I found the whole thing ridiculous. I agree, you can't legislate away stupidity. 

Thanks to this thread I got a NoSpill. Kind of neat, it will work. PITA filling it with the plastic screen though.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Nanook12 said:


> The race care inspired jugs are the only way to go anymore (like Summit Racing). Unless you have old gas jugs that accepts the new aftermarket spouts, the race jugs with a flexible hose and a ball valve shutoff can get the job done clean and safe...I wouldn’t waste my money on the California inspired crap.



A buddy had two, I thought it was a big PITA with having to lift the whole jug up high to pour and they don't usually have handles to help hold. This was used to fill snowmobiles and generators and the ones he had had stiffer clear hoses for spouts, not something easily bent like the flexi spouts many cans.


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

notabiker said:


> A buddy had two, I thought it was a big PITA with having to lift the whole jug up high to pour and they don't usually have handles to help hold. This was used to fill snowmobiles and generators and the ones he had had stiffer clear hoses for spouts, not something easily bent like the flexi spouts many cans.


You just lay the jug across your thigh with your boot on the track. Use the low temp clear nozzle and a ball valve. I put them on my shoulder and while standing on the aircraft’s tire, pour fuel into a filter funnel up on the wing.


----------



## microcomic (Nov 16, 2017)

the best: No-Spill 1405 2-1/2-Gallon Poly Gas Can


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

notabiker said:


> I liked the bleeding heart ads that some gas cans had on them about a kid who got burned because they tried to pour gas on a fire. Your stupid "safety" spout isn't going to stop stupid...


I'm not big on regulation nor a fan of government intervention. I also greatly dislike the gas cans and would love to see a more appropriate solution. Having said that, it seems a small price to pay if injury is as big an issue as consumers claim. And, I believe it is.

It strikes me that the stupid spout can't be that stupid or else someone would have found a less stupid solution. From the comments, I suspect it would be a big seller.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Tony P. said:


> I'm not big on regulation nor a fan of government intervention. I also greatly dislike the gas cans and would love to see a more appropriate solution. Having said that, it seems a small price to pay if injury is as big an issue as consumers claim. And, I believe it is.
> 
> It strikes me that the stupid spout can't be that stupid or else someone would have found a less stupid solution. From the comments, I suspect it would be a big seller.



No, not really.


It's all about what california nuts think up, and if you want to see how stupid they are just read about the myriad of gun laws they halfbaked into fruition. 



That said, I find spouts that require me to catch an edge of the fill hole and push down to be a big pain. And every can spout has the vent built into the spout so you end up with a slow flowing can or one that sucks and spits as the vent ends up getting used to pour gas and then the can collapses until it takes a big gulp of air through the spout.


As for anyone wanting to pour gas on a fire all they have to do is remove the spout completely or just pull the triggering mechanism with one hand and tip the can with the other.


The "safety" spouts don't work as they are easily overridden by anyone to include children.


Which is why I buy aftermarket ones and drill vent holes in all my cans and install a snap vent.


----------



## 88-tek (Nov 5, 2017)

Whoa...And I thought the Great Oil Debate was bad...:blink:... This is Balls out scary...

Glad I have 4 15-20y.o. Blitz gas cans, 3 -1 GAL, 1 -5 GAL, never had One D*** issue with these...

Remind me never to buy a new gas can...:sad2:


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

notabiker, is the issue that regulators attacked a gas can danger that didn't exist, that it does exist but the spout protection is easily bypassed, or that there is an issue but it's not worthy of the inconvenience?

I can't imagine regulators having a grudge against gas cans. The fact that the spout can be circumvented doesn't seem to make it worthless. Like most, I use gas cans every week or so and I doubt these spouts add more than a few seconds to my job so this discussion has used more time than a year of gas tank filling.

This is similar to tamper proof packaging, kid-proof medications, and power tool safety buttons.


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I bought the smallest cheapest red plastic with yellow bendable spout air tight can at NAPA and it does what it's supposed to do and doesn't spill.


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

Time saved, less hassle, less likely to spill gas over everything is why I put the aftermarket spouts and vents on all my cans. Gas flows very predictably vs the couple different safety spouts I've used.


----------

